# The New Lightspeed Products



## L.P.I. (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello to every one just wanted to let you know that we are still kicking and that your more than welcome to visit our web site www.lightspeedrc.com or give us a call at (254) 666-6900 Thank you for your time Jeremy Cupps


----------



## L.P.I. (Jul 13, 2006)

*Team Drivers Wanted*

Lightspeed products is looking for some new Team Drivers if you are interested send me an email at [email protected] or you can Pm me


----------



## L.P.I. (Jul 13, 2006)

First bump of the day


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

bump it up........


----------



## ohioman (Oct 28, 2003)

bump it


----------



## L.P.I. (Jul 13, 2006)

We are having a contest its on rctech as well. If you can figure out when lightspeed won their first national championship, and what track it was at, we will give away a IB 4200 battery! and if you can guess what car and the person driving we will include an comet stock motor! Good luck this is a hard one!


----------

